# Your thoughts on this?



## shifu (Oct 24, 2006)

Kyosho (sic) Seminar with Kyoshi Roy Osborne


----------



## Loaded Luke (Oct 24, 2006)

lol! Not much.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not impressed by people who knock out their partner while demonstrating, and I'm not impressed by partners who take pratfalls - so either, I'm not particularly impressed.  Anyone can knock someone out, and anyone can take a dive... it's people who can do full-speed, full-power techniques, and not damage their partner, who impress me.


----------



## Drac (Oct 24, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I'm not impressed by people who knock out their partner while demonstrating, and I'm not impressed by partners who take pratfalls - so either, I'm not particularly impressed. Anyone can knock someone out, and anyone can take a dive... it's people who can do full-speed, full-power techniques, and not damage their partner, who impress me.


 
Ya beat me to it Kacey....


----------



## Tames D (Oct 24, 2006)

Loaded Luke said:


> lol! Not much.


 
Totally agree.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 24, 2006)

That was utterly craptacular.

F for technique.  B- for acting.

Cthulhu


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I'm not impressed by people who knock out their partner while demonstrating, and I'm not impressed by partners who take pratfalls - so either, I'm not particularly impressed. Anyone can knock someone out, and anyone can take a dive... it's people who can do full-speed, full-power techniques, and not damage their partner, who impress me.


 

I agree totally


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I'm not impressed by people who knock out their partner while demonstrating, and I'm not impressed by partners who take pratfalls - so either, I'm not particularly impressed. Anyone can knock someone out, and anyone can take a dive... it's people who can do full-speed, full-power techniques, and not damage their partner, who impress me.


 
I agree, and Im impressed by the fact that the guy in black didnt get tired of it and beat the living daylights out of him.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I agree, and Im impressed by the fact that the guy in black didnt get tired of it and beat the living daylights out of him.



Indeed... although without knowing their relative positions/ranks it's hard to say just _why_ he didn't do that.


----------



## Fluffy (Oct 24, 2006)

What a big load of crap that was!


----------



## Rook (Oct 24, 2006)

I've never been impressed by a compliant demo in my life, but this one looks to be particularly poor... the guy is just pounding on a partner who stands there and keeps getting knocked down.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 24, 2006)

However, where he was striking on the neck actually works as demonstrated in this video...






You will see this black belt hits just the right spot and gets the same results as you saw in the OP.  However, this is unscripted and real.  I don't believe the BB hit that nerve intentionally, I believe it was coincidence.  

That being said, I thought the video sucked.  That was a terrible demonstration.  I am glad it wasn't a gun self defense class.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 24, 2006)

Rook said:


> the guy is just pounding on a partner who stands there and keeps getting knocked down.



The thing is, it can't be good for the body either.  I don't believe the guy getting beat on is acting based on the video in my previous post.  It must work, they seem to get the same results.

The OP video seems a little dangerous, careless, and wreckless to me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 24, 2006)

what they all said


----------



## donna (Oct 24, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I'm not impressed by people who knock out their partner while demonstrating, and I'm not impressed by partners who take pratfalls - so either, I'm not particularly impressed. Anyone can knock someone out, and anyone can take a dive... it's people who can do full-speed, full-power techniques, and not damage their partner, who impress me.


 
I totally agree. I couldnt watch the whole thing, turned it off in disgust half way through.


----------



## pstarr (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone with some minimal martial arts training could perform exactly the same feat (if we can call it that) - his skill is really very small.  His knowledge of the effects of his blows is equally minimal...knocking out some bozo repeatedly like that can have VERY serious effects.

I particularly enjoyed his resuscitation techniques...slap the guy a few times...

This guy is nothing special.  Just some wombat who found another wombat who's stupid enough to let himself be knocked senseless over and over-

On the other hand, I have seen skilled people who could knock a man out with little more than a slight fingertip jab or even strikes to points on the arms...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 25, 2006)

Not impressed at all.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 25, 2006)

pstarr said:


> Anyone with some minimal martial arts training could perform exactly the same feat (if we can call it that) - his skill is really very small.  His knowledge of the effects of his blows is equally minimal...knocking out some bozo repeatedly like that can have VERY serious effects.
> 
> I particularly enjoyed his resuscitation techniques...slap the guy a few times...
> 
> ...



Go easy on wombats mate!


----------



## thetruth (Oct 25, 2006)

shifu said:


> Kyosho (sic) Seminar with Kyoshi Roy Osborne



Just another kyusho knob.  I used to train under a similar knob.  He too had puppets to dance for him. The funny thing was the longer I was there and the more I realised this sort of thing was crap the less effect they had on me.  Ok maybe I was a puppet at one point but I saw the light

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 25, 2006)

pstarr said:


> On the other hand, I have seen skilled people who could knock a man out with little more than a slight fingertip jab or even strikes to points on the arms...



I have doubts that you could replicate that under strict conditions. Those that do that sort of thing seem to have more with lunge acts that serious martial artists or professional scientists.

As for the original video, one time might let somone know how effective something is. This guy probably uses the same guy over and over again because he knows he will get good results from him.

Yeah, some people will fall over when hit like this. Some will just get mad. I use these type of things, but I never really rely on them doing the miracles they sometimes do.


----------



## bydand (Oct 25, 2006)

What a crock.  I am suprised there are ANY students standing there watching that.  If I were a student and thought that the show was even semi-real, I would be wondering when he would start whailing on me more than thinking about the training and technique.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Indeed... although without knowing their relative positions/ranks it's hard to say just _why_ he didn't do that.


 
True and I suppose out of respect he should not hand him a beating on camera or on front of the group, but I got to tell you, if he were using me for a training dummy like that.....afterwards.... we got a problem.



pstarr said:


> This guy is nothing special. Just some wombat who found another wombat who's stupid enough to let himself be knocked senseless over and over-



I like this description and I just felt this deserved reposting


----------



## searcher (Oct 25, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> The thing is, it can't be good for the body either. I don't believe the guy getting beat on is acting based on the video in my previous post. It must work, they seem to get the same results.
> 
> The OP video seems a little dangerous, careless, and wreckless to me.


 

I agree whole-heartedly.   How safe is it to hit a training partner in the neck?   It is good for a laugh, but nothing more.


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2006)

Mod Note:

Thread moved to Horror Stories.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------

